# Hello from Australia



## Sterling (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi. I'm a mouse breeder in Victoria, Australia. I'm trying to breed black self, dove self and brindle show-quality mice but it's tricky when you only have pet-quality foundation stock. Hopefully I'll have mice good enough to exhibit at the Royal Melbourne Show in September.

I must say, I was surprised to find a forum where show, pet and feeder breeders are actually encouraged to join. That's so refreshing. I think I'll enjoy my time here.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello


----------



## april (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome, I'm new here too ^^ I would like to own some Brindles myself and I am tempted to buy 2 Brindles at the pet store xD They were so pretty! Angora and Standard. They also had Ressive Yellow Angora, Satin Blue Banded, and a Satin Lethal Yellow... I am VERY tempted to get them all xD Maybe I could get them(some xD) if they are does because of now I only have 2 does since one of mine just died after just about to wean her litter she had 2 days before her sister had her litter D:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ooh!! Austarlia  NICE!!! Welcome


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, enjoy and make new friends


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome! I love how everyones welcome here too...good luck in finding your mice 
Btw your avatar mouse is adorable!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Peteyandthegang said:


> Welcome! I love how everyones welcome here too...good luck in finding your mice
> Btw your avatar mouse is adorable!


Ooh! it is!! I never noticed before


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Sterling (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the welcomes 

Now all I have to do is rack up 50 posts  It's awkward when you feel like you're the only exhibition mouse breeder in the entire country who culls to improve lines (as opposed to culling for feeder mice, though I would do this if I knew someone in the area who was interested). It's next to impossible to ask questions about culling on most rodent forums without getting moral lectures based on what I feel are subjective viewpoints, being flamed outright, or being stigmatised.

Anyway, this seems like a good place. The views are liberal and the moderators experienced. I couldn't really could ask for more.


----------

